# computer anti-theft strategy



## arnolfo (Jul 8, 2009)

I was hoping for some advice on how I can safe-guard my home business computers while i am on vacation. I have data back-up but don't want my computers to be stolen if I have a break-in. I am leaving for 2 weeks and am considering moving my computers to a storage facility? A1 self storage has security features but was wondering what others thought of this strategy o if there is an alternative. 

Leaving July 11.

Thanks'

a


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 8, 2009)

How long is the vacation, and do you live in a high crime area?

Typically, the thing I do on vacation is to close any blinds/windowshades that provide a direct line of sight to my equipment -- but strategically leave open other blinds that someone peeking in can see through, but not the valuables.

Not that I expect anyone to be peeking, but it's best to have the house looking like you're not on vacation... while you're on vacation.  

If you're expecting a break-in (or would like to take all precautions against that slim chance), then the only way to prevent the computers from being taken is to remove them from the house while you're gone.  That's it.  A safe can be opened.  Chains and locks can be cut.  No security measure you can take at home (short of building a reinforced, hidden bomb shelter) can guarantee that a thief won't take your computer.


----------



## arnolfo (Jul 8, 2009)

ElDiablo,

Yes, I'm taking all precautions for my house.I'm just considering renting space at a A1 storage for the 2 week I am out of town. I'm wondering if that sounds like a sound idea. The  storage facility requires a pass card to enter and is only open from 8 am - 10 pm. 


a


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 9, 2009)

That sounds reasonable -- just be sure that the storage facility has a better security track record than your home, otherwise you may be moving your computers to a less secure facility!


----------



## Greg_Reez (Jul 9, 2009)

Renting space elsewhere or leaving them with a friend is your best bet. Unfortunate things happen all the time and although chances are slim for home robberies or break-ins, all it takes is that one time for all of your computers to be swiped. 

If you choose not to rent at a storage facility, which I believe most have a one month rent minimum with deposit, then purchase a few electrical timers at your nearest hardware store.

Place a lamp or two near front windows and plug them into the timer, and set it for whenever it gets dark. It'll appear that someone is home in the evening. And in the meantime put your valuable systems in the closet. That way, should the unfortunate still manage to take place, your systems will be hidden from view.

One thing I learned though while living near some of the lower class neighborhoods of N. California is that if someone does choose your house, they will most likely search everywhere. Hiding things will only slow them down very little. And they go for houses that look like easy break-ins. Keeping lights on timers should cause them to think twice, and they'll end up moving on to the next easy house.


----------



## heaven1102 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you for your information 


Computer


----------



## chevy (Aug 20, 2009)

Depneding what you are looking for, you may want to have your computers at different places, so that if one get stolen you keep the others.

It increases the risk of a loss, but decreases the risk of a total loss.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 20, 2009)

Make sure you make a bootable backup on your Mac (and external disk), just in case. Before you secure them place the external somewhere else if you have important business files you can't loose.

Plus i just came across the web site SecuritySpy. It has a good program for Mac and has a list in it's pages for supported cameras that you can control from anywhere on the net.


----------



## arnolfo (Sep 19, 2009)

I like the sound of that. I'll look into it. Thanks!


----------

